
In the Coronavirus Fight in Scandinavia, Sweden Stands Apart - ptr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/28/world/europe/sweden-coronavirus.html
======
ptr
The government gets a lot of flak for this (tame? naïve?) approach, but the
underlying principles are interesting in a general leadership perspective --
setting a goal without explicitly forcing people:

“Therefore, you don’t need to micromanage or control behavior at a detailed
level through prohibitions or threat of sanctions or fines or imprisonment,”
Mr. Tragardh said in a phone interview. “That is how Sweden stands apart, even
from Denmark and Norway.”

Let's see how it goes.

~~~
op03
It's not so simple imho. Denmark has much higher population density than
Sweden. I'll wait a few months before passing verdict on who got what right
and what model works where.

